# Bringing Video in from another computer



## Brad Morris (Jun 21, 2020)

Like many others, we are a church that has started live streaming our services. I have a sound board, Digital HD Camera with video captured through Black Magic USB3, and a web cam. Everything works. We now want to bring video (VGA now but converting to HDMI in several months) from another computer in as another scene. SO on the streaming (OBS) computer I have a camera on the pastor or worship team. On the second computer (our presentation computer) we have our slides and videos. I want to be able to send the output of that computer to the OBS computer for Facebook. 
What do I need to get the other computer video to  our streaming computer (OBS)? Do I need another capture device? If so, can it be a second Black Magic USB3 or does it have to be different?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 21, 2020)

There's this thing called NDI. I don't know much about it but I found this:








						How to Stream With Two PCs Using OBS Studio and the NDI Plugin — OBS.Live | Open Broadcaster Software Streaming Knowledge Base
					

This new tutorial shows you how to use OBS Studio and the free NDI plug-in to stream with two PCs and how it can boost the quality of your broadcast.




					www.obs.live


----------



## Al Floyd (Jun 26, 2020)

Brad,

NDI will do want you want. The best part is that it is free.
My first question is what is your presentation software? It may have a NDI output option.
If not, you can download NDI-scan converter to your presentation computer and have it capture and send out your slides.
After you get your presentation computer sending out via NDI your slides, you just add a NDI source to your OBS computer.

You will need a gigabit network connection to make NDI work well.

Free NDI tools can be downloaded here:   https://ndi.tv/tools/


----------



## PabloPickaxe (Jun 26, 2021)

Looking for the same thing, but the other computer I'm using as a camera is a chromebook. Will this work?


----------



## FerretBomb (Jun 26, 2021)

PabloPickaxe said:


> Looking for the same thing, but the other computer I'm using as a camera is a chromebook. Will this work?


Depends on the model, but Chromebooks are notoriously underpowered, and IIRC are not supported by OBS or Newtek (who are the primary developer for NDI in general). You may need to use OBS.Ninja instead, or to grab a capture device like the Elgato Camlink or HD60S+.


----------



## PabloPickaxe (Jul 22, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Depends on the model, but Chromebooks are notoriously underpowered, and IIRC are not supported by OBS or Newtek (who are the primary developer for NDI in general). You may need to use OBS.Ninja instead, or to grab a capture device like the Elgato Camlink or HD60S+.


Thanks, that's really helpful!


----------



## theofromwcl (Aug 4, 2021)

Similar configuration on my side

here are the details: 
- 2 MacBook (one of the last generations)
- presentation software used the second computer: PPT / Keynote
- the presentation file on the second computer can't be transferred to the first/main computer
- the ffirst/main computer is running OBS to live stream and record.

Would NDI work ?

thx


----------



## Al Floyd (Aug 4, 2021)

*theofromwcl*
Yes NDI will work


----------



## theofromwcl (Aug 6, 2021)

thx

Any recommendation in terms of recording settings?


----------



## mickng (Sep 27, 2021)

Have you looked at https://obs.ninja/ ? Worth checking out.


----------



## galache22 (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi,
As all say, NDI plugin is your best option ;)


----------

